# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Met deze tips voorkom je een ochtendhumeur

## FRANCOIS580

*Met deze tips voorkom je een ochtendhumeur*

De ene springt ‘s morgens zo fris als een hoentje uit zijn bed en schiet onmiddellijk in actie, terwijl de andere niet om aan te spreken is en uren nodig heeft om op zijn gewenst toerental te komen. Het overbekende ochtendhumeur, je zal er maar mee opgescheept zitten. Er zijn nu eenmaal ochtend en avondmensen, maar wat zijn de oorzaken van zo’n vervelend ochtendhumeur en hoe geraak je ervan verlost? 

Mensen die iedere morgen met een ochtendhumeur uit bed komen worden dikwijls aanzien als lui en ongeïnteresseerd. Ten onrechte, want recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken leerden dat alles te maken heeft met je biologische klok. Deze regelt tal van lichaamsfuncties, ook je slaap. Zij beslist in grote mate over ziek of gezond zijn. Je biologische klok is de hoofdverantwoordelijke voor het al of niet hebben van een ochtendhumeur. Ruim één kwart van onze landgenoten leeft pas halverwege de dag op en is ‘s avonds op zijn best. Ze zijn dan zo actief dat het onmogelijk is tijdig in te slapen. ‘s Morgens bij het ontwaken zijn de gevolgen daarvan duidelijk zichtbaar. Als gevolg van een tekort aan gezonde slaap zijn ze nauwelijks aanspreekbaar. Verantwoordelijk voor deze gang van zaken is melatonine, een lichaamseigen hormoon dat je biologische klok stuurt. Melatonine zorgt er immers voor dat je je op tijd en stond slaperig voelt. Bij avondmensen komt de productie van melatonine later op gang dan bij ochtendmensen, met de vervelende symptomen van een ochtendhumeur tot gevolg. 

*Inslapen en slaapkwaliteit*
Je biologische klok is dus mede verantwoordelijk voor tijdig inslapen en een gezonde en deugddoende slaap. Ze bepaald dus het meest geschikte moment om je bed op te zoeken. Je biologische klok bevindt zich in je hersenen. Naarmate de dag en zeker de avond vordert maakt ze je slapiger. Een goed afgestelde biologische klok doet je ‘s morgens tijdig ontwaken. Ze beslist niet alleen over het al of niet hebben van een vervelend ochtendhumeur, maar tegelijk over heel wat belangrijke lichaamsfuncties.

*Biologische klok is uniek*
Onze biologsiche klok is persoonlijk, uniek en verschilt van persoon tot persoon. Dag- en nachtmensen zijn daar het beste bewijs van. Eens je biologische klok geregeld, is het bijzonder moeilijk om het ritme ervan te wijzigen. Zo’n verstoord ritme veroorzaakt bijvoorbeeld problemen bij de overgang van zomer- naar winteruur en omgekeerd.

*Verschil tussen gezond en ziek zijn*
Je biologische klok speelt niet alleen een hoofdrol bij (in)slaapproblemen. Ze beslist ook in belangrijke mate over ziekte en gezondheid. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat je biologische klok ook een belangrijke invloed uitoefent op de werking van je metabolisme of stofwisseling. Dat is er oorzaak van dat je biologische klok ook een belangrijke invloed heeft op je lichaamsgewicht.

Je biologische klok beïnvloed ook het gen TLR- 9. Het gelijknamige stofje speurt bacteriën en virussen op en waarschuwt tijdig je immuumsysteem. De activiteit van TLR- 9 volgt de cyclus van je biologische klok. Die is dus verantwoordelijk voor de mate waarin je immuumsysteem in staat is allerlei ziekteverwekkers tijdig te detecteren.

*Ochtendhumeur bij kinderen* 
Een stevig Engels ontbijt geeft je voldoende energie om de dag goed te beginnen en kan je ochtendhumeur positief beïnvloeden

Ook kinderen ontsnappen niet aan een ochtendhumeur. Op tijd en stond gaan slapen en ‘s morgens vroeg op zijn twee belangrijke factoren daar aan te verhelpen. Geraken ze moeilijk in slaap, dan lezen ze best een boek of luisteren ze naar rustige muziek. Toch is het zeker voor kinderen van groot belang een vast tijdstip en slaapritueel aan te houden. Zo en strak ritme voorkomt dat hun biologische klok verder opschuift. Dus: elke dag op dezelfde tijd naar bed en op dezelfde tijd opstaan. Voor een avondkind is het trouwens wel heerlijk als hij in het weekend eens lekker kan uitslapen.

Lees verder...

----------


## Kambiklein

Goed overzicht en belangrijke tips! Elke dag op tijd naar bed en optijd opstaan...dat onderschrijf ik volledig! Ik wil hieraan nog toevoegen dat ik 'smorgens na het scheren een grote boodschap doe. Zonder deze daad is mijn dag enigzins bedorven.
Mijn dank
Flod

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Flod, en ik hoop je nog dikwijls tussen mijn lezers te mogen vinden!

Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## christel1

En wat met mensen die in ploegen werken ? Iedereen gaat ervan uit dat je een nine to five job hebt en dat je dan alle dagen op hetzelfde uur in je bed kan en op hetzelfde uur kan opstaan. Was het maar waar. Treinen rijden er altijd, 's morgens heel vroeg en 's avonds heel laat.... Terwijl iedereen zich nog eens omdraait in zijn bed was ik wel al uit de veren, rond 4 uur opstaan, auto in om om 6 uur te beginnen en niks koffie'tje drinken om wakker te worden want om half 7 begon de spits al, eten kon pas rond 10 uur, als we al tijd hadden want meestal moesten op dat moment de werken in het station opgestart worden en kon je nog niet eens 5 minuten in je bureau gaan zitten. En als je veel geluk had dan kon je 's middags je boterhammen opeten, had je pech dan nam je ze mee terug naar huis en was het 3 uur in de namiddag als je kon eten. 
Nu ik thuis ben kan ik wel alle dagen op hetzelfde moment eten, drinken, wassen en plassen. Niks is zo nefast op je gezondheid dan ploegenwerk. Vroege, late en dodelijk dat is nachtwerk, dan ben je helemaal ontregeld qua levensritme. Plezant is anders dus.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ben het volledig met je eens Christel, maar met alle respect: daar kies je uiteindelijk zelf voor en het gaat hier per slot van rekening niet over ploegenarbeid he?

Maak er nog een gezellige zondag van,

Francois

----------


## christel1

Ja nee François maar zo'n artikels zijn goed voor mensen die echt in een ideale wereld leven waar je maar om 7 uur uit je bed moet en een job hebben tot 17 uur en op tijd en stond kunnen eten, slapen enzo, en geloof me, ik heb 20 jaar ploegenarbeid gedaan en dat vreet aan je gezondheid hoor. Je slaapritme wordt verstoord, je bioritme, je lichaam weet niet meer of het dag of nacht is en dat is heel moeilijk. En daar kies je zelf voor, helemaal akkoord maar jij rijdt toch ook graag eens met de trein op zondag ergens naartoe ? Daar zit wel iemand van voor in die misschien al bezig is van 2 uur 's nachts en op de seinhuizen zitten ook mensen die in 3 ploegen werken en iemand moet het willen doen zeker ? Ik was daar dus wel 1 van.... En niet alleen de mensen van de NMBS he, alle mensen die ploegenarbeid doen hebben dezelfde klachten. Zeker eet- en slaapproblemen... Slaap maar eens als je de nacht af komt en je buurman/vrouw besluit om zijn stereo buiten te zetten of een BBQ te doen met vrienden als jij nog maar net in je bed ligt (ik had ook kinderen die eerst nog naar school moesten gebracht worden) en ik werkte ook in de weekends.... fullcontinue systeem, 7/7 en 24/24... feest of zondagen die telden bij ons niet hoor, heb meer nieuwjaarsavond en kerstavond gevierd in die jaren met mijn collega's dan met mijn kinderen en familie. Plezant is echt anders, moet ik je wel geen tekeningetje bij maken denk ik toch ?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat begrijp ik maar al te goed Christel. Mijn oudste zoon werkt in vier ploegen. Dat kan niet gezond zijn en je sociaal leven is zo goed als onbestaande...

Francois

----------

